# קרדיטים - א' ומיכל



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

קרדיטים - א' ומיכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אהובי תקוע הרחק בגלל הסופה, אז אני חושבת שרשמית הגיע הזמן לקרדיטים


----------



## Nooki80 (8/1/13)

YAY!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)




----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

אגב... 
תתכונני לכך שאני הולכת להשמיץ אותך בהמשך...


----------



## Nooki80 (8/1/13)

אוי ויי... 
אבל תדעי לך שלמרות ההשמצות, עכשיו סופית כבשת אותי עם האהבה שלך למונטי פייתון והסרקסטיות הקשה שלך. בדיוק לטעמי


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

מי אנחנו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אהובי, שנכנה א' בן 29 ואני בת 28. אנחנו טיפוסים שונים לחלוטין, אבל למזלי יש לנו חיבה משותפת למונטי פייתון, ואך ורק בזכותה א' התעכב על פרופיל ה-Jdate שלי. 

במקצועי וברוחי אני אשת תוכן - בעברי הייתי כתבת ועורכת תוכן לאתרי אינטרנט. עד היום אני עורכת תוכן אבל במסגרת העבודה שלי כיום אני בעיקר מנהלת. אני קשקשנית גדולה, מאוד אוהבת לצחוק ולעשות שטויות. מאידך,  א', הוא אדם מאוד שקט ומופנם, כך שהניגוד ביננו מאוד בולט. 

א' עוסק בתחום המחשבים והוא אוהב ומוכשר בבישול בירה, זה אפילו היה כתוב בכרטיס שלו באתר ההיכרויות וכיום אנחנו לפעמים מתעסקים בזה ביחד. 

אני חייבת להתוודות שבתור רווקה, מעולם לא פינטזתי על מישהו כמו א', מהסיבה הפשוטה שלא האמנתי שיכול להיות מישהו טוב כמוהו. זה נשמע קיטשי ומוגזם, אני יודעת, אבל זו המציאות (שקשורה גם לעובדה שהייתי בתקופה שקדמה להיכרותו די ממורמרת שהתייאשה פחות או יותר מהמין הגברי).

מצורפת תמונה משקפת - אני חופרת או צועקת וא' שקט ורגוע. התמונה גם מהווה אקספוזיציה לפרק שידון בגיזרתה הלא דקה של הכלה.


----------



## FayeV (8/1/13)

יש! 
כמה חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך! ומונתי פייתון זה כמובן, נהדר


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

למה כלה עם סטייל כמוך חיכתה לקרדיטים שלי?


----------



## FayeV (8/1/13)

מצחיק אותי (ומאוד מחמיא לי!) שאת חושבת שאני כלה עם סטייל, כי ביום יום אני די נוראית בכל מה שמגיע ללבוש (ויעיד על כך הסוודר עם כתם האקונומיקה שאני לובשת עכשיו).
בכל אופן, את מפזרת לך כאן טיזרים נהדרים פה ושם כבר זמן מה, כמה אפשר לחכות עד לדבר האמיתי?


----------



## Nooki80 (8/1/13)

סליחה שאני נדחפת פה, אבל כבר איימתי עלייך פעם 
במכות.
שאני אאיים עוד פעם?


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

איך הכרנו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני אוהבת את סיפור ההיכרות שלנו גם כי אני נקבה סטנדרטית שחושבת באופן טבעי שהסיפור שלה מעניין, אבל אני גם אוהבת אותו בגלל שהוא ממחיש יפה את המשפט "אנחנו עושים תכניות ואלוהים צוחק".

הכרתי את א' בדיוק כשהחלטתי שאני הולכת להשתקע סופית בחיפה, העיר שבה גדלתי, למדתי וחייתי כל חיי. האמנתי שאין שום סיכוי בעולם כולו שאם אשתקע במרכז אכיר גבר טוב ונורמלי וזו היתה אחת הסיבות לוויתור על עבודה וחיים במרכז. * שלושה ימים * אחרי שהתפטרתי מעבודתי במרכז הכרתי את א', שכמובן היה... תל אביבי!

הכרנו ב-Jdate. א' חיפש תל אביביות בלבד אך בזכות פיצ'ר חדש של האתר שהבליט אנשים שענו לשאלות מסוימות בעמוד הבית, הוא נתקל בתשובה שלי לשאלה 'מה מצחיק אותך' - כפי שאפשר להבין  מהתמונה, עניתי 'מונטי פייטון'. אישית אני ממליצה לכל החברות שלי על האתר, כי אני די בטוחה שבאף סיטואציה אחרת לא היינו מכירים ובטח שלא היה מתפתח סיפור אהבה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/1/13)

ורק אומר 
שגם אני חובבת מונטי פייתון מושבעת ושאת בהחלט מקסימה וחיכיתי הרבה זמן לקרדיטים שלך!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

הצעת נישואין + טבעת אירוסין 
כמו רוב הישראלים, גם אנחנו התארסנו בחו"ל. אני תמיד צוחקת שזה הכי בנאלי להתארס בחו"ל ושזה הפך למין 'תו תקן', אף אחד כבר לא יכול להציע סתם בסניף ארומה הקרוב לביתו או בלי הפקה. אמא שלי תמיד צועקת עלי כשאני אומרת את זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היא טוענת שזה פוגע בא' שאני אומרת שאירוסין בחו"ל זה ממש סטנדרטי, אבל נראה לי שהוא יודע לאיזו בחורה צינית הוא הציע נישואין. 

וברצינות לרגע – היינו בלונדון, במסעדה של גורדון רמזי ולקראת הקינוח א' שלף את הטבעת, כמובן שהתרגשתי בטירוף ומייד אמרתי כן. לסיכום, המנות היו טעימות אך קטנות אבל העיקר שהיהלום היה גדול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (וברצינות לרגע, למי אכפת מגודל היהלום, התרגשתי מהעובדה שא' רוצה להתחתן איתי). מזל שקרוב למלון שלנו שכן סטארבאקס עם אינטרנט חינם כך שדרך הסקייפי עדכנו את הקרובים בטעות שא' עשה.

את הטבעת א' רכש בחנות בבורסה ליהלומים והעיצוב שלה שונה לגמרי ממה שהייתי רוצה אם היו שואלים אותי, אבל הוא קלאסי ויפה עד מאוד.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (8/1/13)

נוווווו ומה אז?


----------



## לינושית (9/1/13)

" על הטעות שא' עשה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הרגת אותי מצחוק


----------



## ronitvas (8/1/13)

יייייששששששש כמה חיכינו!!!!! 
איזה כיף!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (8/1/13)

יש פה אנשים שמרפרשים את העמוד...סתם שתדעי


----------



## Bobbachka (8/1/13)

גם אני פה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

אני מסמיקה! 
ממש מפחדת לאכזב


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

למה לא כדאי להיות כלה לחוצה 
אני אדם שנלחץ בקלות ושונאת לפעול בלחץ של זמן - לכן לאחר ההצעה היה ברור לי שלא נתחתן בקרוב. 
ממה הייתי לחוצה? רציתי להספיק כל מיני דברים ממש לא רלוונטיים ולא מהותיים לעניין החתונה - עד החתונה. כמו:
- לרדת במשקל (סיפור עגום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- להספיק להתקדם בעבודה (דווקא זה כן קרה)
- לעצב בעצמי חתונה מפונפנת ומלאת פרטים בהשראת הבלוגים בחו"ל וכלות אורבניות (לא קרה!)

לסיכום, היה מרחק של כשנה בין ההצעה לחתונה. אישית, אני לא רואה את עצמי מתכננת חתונה בחודשיים, אבל אני חושבת שאפשר גם לתכנן חתונה בחצי שנה בכיף. ממילא בחודש האחרון נתקלים בלחץ ולדעתי זה בלתי נמנע, כך שלדחות את הקץ - לא עוזר. 

לסיכום - היו לי ציפיות מלחיצות, לא רלוונטיות ולא ריאליות שלא עזרו לכלום.


----------



## Bizhi (8/1/13)

מודה שגם אני חזקה בריפרש מרוב ציפייה...


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

טיפים - או - למה לא כדאי להיות כלה קמצנית? 
הפורום הזה מלא בבנות מקסימות שמעניקות הצעות טובות, רעיונות נהדרים והמון חומר למחשבה. עם זאת (זו לחלוטין לא האשמה, אלא התפיסה האישית שלי), קיבלתי את ההרגשה שמחד יש את הזוגות השפויים והחוסכים, שמגדירים תקציב, מתאימים אליו את הכל ושלום על ישראל, ומאידך יש את המשקיענים שבוחרים באופציות הכי יקרות (בין אם הם יכולים להרשות לעצמם או לא) ועושים את זה בסטייל שהם חלמו עליו. שניהם מבחינתי היו אופציות מכובדות אך מאוד שונות זו מזו. היה ברור שיש כאן בחורות שמתפשרות ועושות החלטות ביניים, אבל שום דבר לא הכין אותי לסיטואציה כזו בעצמי. 

היה לי מאוד מאוד קשה בבחירה של כמעט כל אחד מהספקים - מצד אחד אני אדם שיודע לחסוך ולשים קווים אדומים, מצד שני אני כן רציתי חתונה איכותית עם הגן הכי יפה, עיצוב הכי מדהים ווידאו מקסים. כשאפרט על הספקים יהיה קל לדעת היכן התפשרתי - ואכן, בכל הספקים שבהם התפשרתי - כך גם היתה התוצאה. 

* מה המסקנה של כל זה? ללכת ולבחור בספקים הכי יקרים?  * בוודאי שלא. אני רק אומרת שהלוואי ואמא שלי או חברה שלי היו נותנות לי סטירה ואומרות לי שמתחתנים רק פעם אחת ושאם יש לי כסף שחסכתי בעמל רב ובא לי להוציא אותו על דברים לא הכרחיים לחתונה - זה לגמרי לגמרי בסדר!. אם אתן במקום דומה ושוברות את הראש - קבלו ממני את ברכת הדרך לבחור בספק היקר שאתן מעדיפות. כמובן זה תלוי בהמון  משתנים ובכמה זה אישית חשוב לכן - יש בנות שיעדיפו להשקיע בירח הדבש - וזה נראה לי רעיון הרבה יותר טוב (אך לא תקף לי אישית).

אגב, זה נשמע שעשיתי את כל ההחלטות לבד, וזה ממש לא ככה. א' היה סופר מעורב ומעוניין, עם זאת - אהיה כנה, ההחלטה הסופית היתה פחות או יותר בידיים שלי בנוגע לרוב הספקים. א' הוא בן זוג מדהים שהיה מוכן להשקיע בכל גחמה מטופשת שלי. אז במקביל לכל החרטות בנוגע לספקים אני בעיקר מאושרת שזכיתי בבן זוג כל כך זורם ונדיב, על אף שבחרתי שלא לנצל את נדיבותו.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

מ-0 מסיבות רווקות לשתי מסיבות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא חשבתי שתהיה לי בכלל מסיבת רווקות מכמה סיבות:
- רוב החברים הקרובים ביותר שלי הם גברים 
- רוב החברות הבנות שלי הן ממסגרות שונות וסגנונות שונים 
- אף אחד מהחברים הקרובים שלי עדיין לא התחתן ולא היה תקדים בנושא

הייתי ממש מבואסת שלא תהיה לי אף מסיבה, אבל החברים שלי הפתיעו אותי לטובה ויצא שהיו שתי מסיבות - מסיבה לחברות מהצבא  ומסיבה לחברים הכלליים שלי (כולל בנים). ההצדקה למסיבה נפרדת היא סכסוך בין אחת החברות לשני חברים אחרים וכן העובדה שחברה נוספת היתה בחו"ל בזמן המסיבה הכללית. 

מייד אפרט על שתי המסיבות אבל אני יכולה לומר שמסיבת רווקות כהלכתה צריכה לקרות בערב ועם הרבה אלכוהול.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

מסיבת רווקות מצומצמת לבנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שלוש חברות קרובות מהצבא שהן בערך החבורה המגובשת היחידה של חברים שיש לי בחיים החליטו לארגן לי מסיבה מושקעת - החלטנו שזה יהיה בבית שלי (הכי נגיש ונוח לאירוח) ואני התעקשתי לבשל את ארוחת הערב. לכל היתר דאגו הבנות - הן דאגו לדיסק עם שירים בעלי משמעות עבורנו, משחקים, הפתעות ועוד. הייתי פשוט בהלם מכמה שהן השקיעו! בין היתר באביזרים מאוד... פאליים - אולי אני ילדותית, אבל אותי זה מאוד משעשע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . בנוסף לאביזרים, היו מתנות מקסימות והיה מאוד מאוד מצחיק ופרוע. 

המון אלכוהול והעובדה שכולן נשארו לישון אצלי אח"כ (אהובי התנדב לישון אצל הוריו באותו ערב) תרמו לכיף ולמחרת המשכנו לארוחת בוקר שווה בלואיז, למי שמכירה. 

* אני יכולה רק להמליץ למי שאולי חוששת שמסיבה של 4 בנות היא קטנה מידי להפסיק לחשוש ולהבין שזה יכול להיות נפלא. * 

לצערי לא הכנתי מתנה לחברות, ומאוד הגיעה להן. לפחות הזמנתי אותן לארוחת הבוקר המפנקת למחרת.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

מסיבת רווקות-רווקים בפורום גדול יותר 
התברכתי בחברים נהדרים, משקיענים אך מאוד לא קשורים אחד לשני באופן כללי... כל אחד מעולם אחר, מקום לגמרי אחר וגישה אחרת. יצא ש-4 חברים מאוד מאוד שונים רצו יחדיו לארגן לי מסיבה שתהיה גם וגם וגם... מראש ידעתי שאני לא רוצה שיוציאו כסף ואמרתי שאני מוכנה להשקיע באוכל ובאלכוהול סכום מסוים. החברים שלי זרמו עם זה אבל השקיעו במתנות מטורפות שהעניקו לי באותו היום - חלקן אישיות ובנוסף מתנה כללית שהיתה סט מטורף ממיכל נגרין שאני מאוד אוהבת. 

החברים שלי מקסימים ומשקיענים והיה מאוד כיף במסיבה המשותפת, עם זאת, * אני חייבת לומר שהרעיון של מסיבה משותפת, בדיעבד - הוא לא משהו לדעתי. *

כבר ציינתי שגברים מהווים את הרוב של החברים הקרובים שלי  - לא יכולתי לדמיין מסיבת רווקות שלא תערב את שלושתם. כיום זה נראה לי הרבה יותר הגיוני לעשות מסיבה 'לבנות בלבד'. בנוסף, לאור שלל אילוצים וסיבות המסיבה נערכה בשבת בצהריים - זה אמנם מקסים, אבל זה דרש מבנות לנהוג אחכ ולהישאר עירניות לעוד דברים בהמשך, אז כמעט אף אחד לא באמת שתה חוץ ממני ומידיד אחד שלי. 

חוץ מההמלצה להפריד בין בנים לבנות, אני יכולה להמליץ בחום על הקייטרינג של האירוע. על האוכל היתה אמונה אחות של חברה שעשתה לנו קייטרינג איטלקי אותנטי (היא גרה שנים באיטליה!) במחיר מעולה – ממליצה עליה בחום!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

הזמנות לחתונה 
כשא' הציע לי הייתי בעיצומו של קורס עיצוב גרפי. עשיתי את הקורס בתור העשרה וזה היה מבחינתי קליל אבל היה ברור שאת ההזמנה לחתונה אני חייבת לעצב ושהיא חייבת להיות מדהימה (בסטנדרטים שלי). ובכן, א' ואני ציניים לעיתים קרובות אך אנחנו יכולים להגיע לרמות קיטשיות מביכות – אני חושבת שההזמנה מוכיחה את זה. אני סקרנית – האם במבט ראשון אתן קולטות שמדובר בעיצוב בסגנון שנות טובות ישנות של פעם? זו היתה הכוונה ולדעתי לא כל האורחים הבינו אותה אך עדיין קיבלנו שלל מחמאות.

בחרנו בהזמנה נפתחת מנייר ממוחזר - יחסית לא חסכנו בהזמנה ואני לא מתחרטת בכלל. 

הדפסנו את ההזמנות בפרי פרינט והיינו מאוד מרוצים מהם. הם יושבים במרכז אבל מגיעים גם לצפון וכך קבעתי איתם. יצא שאת שני המפגשים איתם פספס אהובי (את השני באופן מפתיע ברגע האחרון) אבל היה נעים וזורם גם בלעדיו. 
מצורף צילום אמנותי של ההזמנה ואצרף צילומים יותר פשוטים.


----------



## Bobbachka (8/1/13)

ברור שמבינים שזה בסגנון "שנות טובות" של פעם! 





אני כל כך אוהבת את הסגנון הזה!

אגב, כשרק עליתי לארץ (בתחילת שנות ה-90) קיבלנו איגרת שנה טובה בסגנון הזה ומאז יש לי פינה חמה בלב לסגנון
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

'מבפנים'


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (8/1/13)

לחלוטין מבינים! 
הזמנה מקסימה =]


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

שלחתי גירסא עם שגיאה 
בטקסט על ההסעה זה היה 'אתם' ולא 'אם' שנמצא שם והיה שגיאה שתוקנה לפני ההדפסה.


----------



## Bobbachka (8/1/13)




----------



## Bizhi (8/1/13)

מקסיםםםםם 
גם אנחנו מתכננים הזמנה בסגנון הזה (מתחתנים יומיים לפני ראש השנה)... וגם אנחנו מתכננים חתונה בדיוק שנה (מההצעה)
ההזמנות ממש ממש מגניבות!


----------



## אילנילי (8/1/13)

מקסים!


----------



## pipidi (9/1/13)

מקסים  
ומאד נהנית לקרוא עד כה. את מצחיקה!


----------



## coffeetoffy (8/1/13)

מהממת!!! 
וישר קלטתי שזה של ראש השנה, ואפילו הסתכלתי על התאריך לאשש את ההשערה


----------



## miriti83 (9/1/13)

חייבת להוסיף כמה מילים טובות 
מיכל היא חברה יקרה וטובה שמעצבת גם לנו את ההזמנות לחתונה.
ההזמנות עדיין לא הודפסו, אבל העיצוב מקסים בעיני. הוא בדיוק מה שרציתי וראיתי בעיני רוחי ומיכל הצליחה להפוך את ההכוונה הלא מאוד ברורה שלי ("הייתי רוצה שיהיו חתולים בהזמנה") להזמנה אלגנטית, רומנטית ומקסימה והחתולים הפכו למוטיב גם ב- save the date ובכרטיסי ההושבה שלנו, שאת כולם עיצבה מיכל.
היא מקצועית ונותנת את הנשמה.
זאת לא פרסומת או משהו כזה, אני פשוט כל כך נרגשת מהתוצאה הסופית, שהייתי חייבת לחלוק


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

חותמות על המעטפות 
א' ואני התלהבנו מאוד מהקטע של חותמי שעווה ומייד ידענו שנרצה כזה להזמנות שלנו. אני מתפלאת שלא ראיתי כאלו עדיין בארץ, שכן מדובר בתוספת מאוד מרשימה ולא כל כך יקרה. אני עיצבתי את ההטבעה והעברתי לספק כאן בישראל –
את השעווה 'יורים' מאקדח דבק חם ואז עוברים עם החותם – זה מאוד פשוט וזריז (חששתי שנסתבך עם זה). את מקלות השעווה הזמנו באיביי – לא זכור לי מאיזה ספק, אבל יש שלל ספקים והמון צבעים (יש באטסי צבעים נהדרים אבל שם יקר יותר למיטב זכרוני). אגב, אם אתם שוקלים לעשות כזה דבר כדאי שתדעו שממקלון שעווה 1 אפשר לעשות בכיף 6 חותמים ויותר, אלא אם כן אתם אוהבים את החותמים שלכם 'שמנמנים' ואז זה יספיק לקצת פחות.

* המלצה: קיבלנו על החותמים תגובות מאוד מאוד חמות. אם הייתי צריכה לבחור בין הזמנה מושקעת לבין חותמים, הייתי בוחרת להשקיע רק בחותמים כי על אף שהם עלו פחות מההזמנות, הם זכו להרבה יותר מחמאות.  *

מבחינת עלויות - אני לא זוכרת במדויק אבל בדיוק מסייעת קצת לחברה שתעשה משהו דומה, וזה אמור לעלות כ-250-300 לחותם ומקלות השעווה יוצאים בעלות של כמה אגורות להזמנה. 

לצערי, דווקא זה לא מצולם כמו שצריך אז מצורפת תמונה באיכות לא מדהימה. אני מתנחמת שיש כאן עדיין את החותם ועוד שעווה, כך שתמיד אפשר לשחזר.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

ועוד תמונה מתהליך העבודה 
זה היה כיף ומגבש, פעלנו רוב הזמן יחד כמו פס ייצור - אחד 'יורה' שעווה והשני מטביע. היה כיף והחתול של המשפחה הצטרף


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (8/1/13)

וואו! 
כשהייתי בת-נוער היה לי קטע חזק עם חותמים! 
הרעיון הגניב אותי לחלוטין אבל לגמרי שכחתי מזה בשנים האחרונות, איזה התקף נוסטלגיה...


----------



## Nooki80 (8/1/13)




----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

וזה פשוט חבל שאין תמונה שעושה לזה צדק 
אז מצורפת עוד תמונה לא מדהימה אבל משקפת יותר את המטאליות והשמנמנות של החותם


----------



## pipidi (9/1/13)

אשמח אם תצרפי לינקים מאיפה הזמנת 
את השעווה והחותם עצמו... רעיון מדליק!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

ממי הזמנתי? 
את השעווה לצערי אני לא מצליחה לאתר - בכל מקרה יש באיביי מיליון ספקים שמוכרים שעווה צבעונית לאקדח במחירים דומים - פשוט לחפש:
sealing wax gun sticks
כמובן אפשר גם באטסי

לגבי מי שעשה את החותם - ביררתי עם עוד כמה ספקים והוא הציע את המחיר הכי טוב:
אקספרס חותמות  - לא תיקשרתי יותר מידי עם הבחור שם, הכל היה טלפוני והוא שלח לי את החותמת המוכנה הביתה.


----------



## miriti83 (9/1/13)

*אהמ* אם אפשר לתת עדות ממקור ראשון 
אני היא אותה חברה שהיא עוזרת לה וזאת אכן העלות.
החותמות יצאו מקסימות ועד היום אני מתלהבת מזה. עד כדי כך שעוד לפני שיש לנו הזמנות מודפסות, הזמנו חותמת ושעווה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הראיתי את ההזמנה של השומרת לחברים ומשפחה וכולם ממש ממש התלהבו


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

עיצוב שיער - רועי בן חמו 
רועי הוא מעצב שיער מעולה ומקצועי, כבר פורט עליו כאן בפורום אז אני לא ארחיב. רק אספר שהוא היה נעים, הוסיף לי תוספות שנראו אמיתיות ויפות וקלט את הראש שלי. לדעתי בתחילת היום השיער נראה קצת OVER אבל מהר מאוד הוא נרגע ותפס צורה יפה ועדינה יותר.  בזכות ההמלצה של דניאל ואורן היפה שהיה לה גם שיער יפה ביום חתונתה פניתי אליו.

רועי לא היה זול אבל לדעתי הצדיק במקצועיות שלו את המחיר. הודות לרכבת ישראל רועי התעכב והחל עיכוב בלו"ז... חבל, אבל קורה. הוא ארגן אותי בבית והסתדר יפה עם חבר קרוב שבילה איתי את אותו הבוקר. 

סלחו לי על קומפוזיציית הצבעים הנוראית של התמונה - בסלון שלנו יש קיר אדום ואני בחרתי להתארגן עם שמלה בורוד פוקסיה.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

והתוצאה הכמעט לגמרי סופית


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/1/13)

שמחה שהיית מרוצה! 
והתוצאה בהחלט מקסימה ומאד מתאימה לך.


----------



## FalseAngel (14/1/13)

נראת מעולה! ותיקון קטן זה רועי חמו, לא בן חמו


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

איפור - אני בכבודי ובעצמי 
מייד לאחר האירוסין הכרזתי שאני הולכת לאפר את עצמי לחתונה. א' ואמא שלי מחו ואמרו שמגיע לי איפור מקצועי. מראש קצת התבאסתי מלהיעזר בשירותים חיצוניים – אני חובבת איפור רצינית ויודעת לאפר את עצמי היטב, מה גם שאני שונאת המולה מסביבי ורציתי שבוקר ההכנות לחתונה יהיה שקט ורגוע. לא אלאה בפרטים, רק אספר שהייתי באיפור נסיון עם מאפרת מקסימה ומוכשרת, שממנו יצאתי משום מה לא שקטה – ואז החלטתי סופית לאפר את עצמי.

אני סיכמתי עם רועי מראש שאני זקוקה רק לשיער והוא לא הביא איתו את מוצרי האיפור. בזמן ההכנות, כשההמולה סביבי געשה (חברים וצלמים)ביקשתי ממנו עזרה עם מילוי הגבות ומשם זה המשיך למגע בהצללה ותוספת של תוחם. רועי מקצוען אמיתי ועשה עבודה טובה, אני קצת מתבאסת על עצמי שלא עצרתי אותו, רק כי אני מרגישה שאני לא באמת יכולה לקחת קרדיט בעצמי על האיפור לחתונה. עם זאת, עשיתי כמעט הכל לבד ואני מרוצה מהתוצאה, רק מתבאסת שלא הספקתי להדביק ריסים מלאכותיים.


----------



## Nooki80 (8/1/13)

היי מרילין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סתם עצרתי כדי לומר שזאת ממש פוזת מרילין מונרו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - רק עם שיער ארוך יותר.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

מרילין מוסרת היי 
אני חושבת שכבר הזכרתי שיש לי אובססיית מרלין קלה. להלן תמונה שמתמקדת במראה שאמא שלי הכינה לי... עם אריחים שאני יצרתי. כן, אני יודעת שאני אובססיבית


----------



## Nooki80 (8/1/13)

אוי, גדול! 
ולכל שאר הקוראות, נשבעת שלא ידעתי!!!!


----------



## ZimmerTLV (9/1/13)

תמונה מעולה


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (8/1/13)

תמונה שצולמה מייד לאחר שסיימתי להתאפר


----------



## nino15 (9/1/13)

תמונה מהממת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני זוכרת שמישהי פה המליצה לבוא להתארגנות עם חולצת סטרפלס. עכשיו אני מבינה למה


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

ההצדקה לסטרפלס היא מניעת סימנים 
חזייה עם כתפיות יכולה להשאיר סימנים על הכתפיים שייראו כשתחליפי לשמלת הכלה ולכן בחרתי בשמלת סטרפלס


----------



## miriti83 (9/1/13)




----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)




----------



## lost in dreams (9/1/13)

מצטרפת למרפרשות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
דווקא היום תכננתי ללכת לישון מוקדם ואז את באת עם הקרדיטים המהממים שלך...


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

אני?!!?


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

נעליים לכלה גדולת רגליים 
מהרגע הראשון הרגשתי שא' הוא האחד. אז כשהיינו יחד שנה בערך ונתקלתי במקרה בנעליים לבנות יפיפיות ונוחות, שקלתי לקנות אותן לחתונה - זה היה לפני שהוא הציע לי. מפאת פחדים מעין הרע נמנעתי מהרכישה והמתנתי להצעה. 
כמובן שלאחר ההצעה - הנעל לא היתה קיימת במידה שלי בכל הרשת והחלו החיפושים. האתגר היה לא פשוט - הרגל שלי במידה 41-42, ואני מאוד מאוד מפונקת מבחינת נוחות ובנוסף אהובי גבוה ממני ב-2 ס"מ בלבד ולא רציתי להיות גבוהה ממנו ביום החתונה. את הנעליים רכשתי מלאפייט בת"א. 

הוספתי ל'עלי הכותרת' של הפרח על הנעליים סברובסקי אדומים. תכלס זה היה די מיותר כי כמעט אף אחד לא ראה ואני לא יודעת אם אנעל אותן בעתיד. אבל זה נחמד וחביב והיה פרויקט של ריפוי בעיסוק. 

התמונות שלהן על הרגליים הן מפחידות מעט, כי יש שאריות מהאלרגיה שתקפה אותי לקראת החתונה


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

נעליים לכלה גדולת רגליים 
מהרגע הראשון הרגשתי שא' הוא האחד. אז כשהיינו יחד שנה בערך ונתקלתי במקרה בנעליים לבנות יפיפיות ונוחות, שקלתי לקנות אותן לחתונה - זה היה לפני שהוא הציע לי. מפאת פחדים מעין הרע נמנעתי מהרכישה והמתנתי להצעה. 
כמובן שלאחר ההצעה - הנעל לא היתה קיימת במידה שלי בכל הרשת והחלו החיפושים. האתגר היה לא פשוט - הרגל שלי במידה 41-42, ואני מאוד מאוד מפונקת מבחינת נוחות ובנוסף אהובי גבוה ממני ב-2 ס"מ בלבד ולא רציתי להיות גבוהה ממנו ביום החתונה. את הנעליים רכשתי מלאפייט בת"א. 

הוספתי ל'עלי הכותרת' של הפרח על הנעליים סברובסקי אדומים. תכלס זה היה די מיותר כי כמעט אף אחד לא ראה ואני לא יודעת אם אנעל אותן בעתיד. אבל זה נחמד וחביב והיה פרויקט של ריפוי בעיסוק. 

התמונות שלהן על הרגליים הן מפחידות מעט, כי יש שאריות מהאלרגיה שתקפה אותי לקראת החתונה


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

שמלה - הסאגה 
מבחינתי סיפור השמלה הוא בעל כמה היבטים ואני בוחרת להתייחס לכולם


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

הלחץ לרדת במשקל לקראת החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני שמנה 'אסלית', שזה מבחינתי, מישהי שהיתה שמנה בתור ילדה קטנה, מתבגרת וגם רוב חייה הבוגרים עם עליות וירידות שונות. בתקופת החתונה וגם פחות או יותר כיום הייתי מידה 46, כאשר החלק העליון נוטה ל-44 והתחתון ל46. זה מצחיק, כי זר שיראה את התמונות יגיד - 'איזו כלה שמנה' אבל יחסית למה שהייתי בשלבים אחרים של חיי הבוגרים, אני במצב טוב יחסית. 

לפני כשלוש שנים הגעתי למשקל מאוד גבוה ואז התחלתי מסע ירידה במשקל במסגרתו ירדתי כמעט 30 ק"ג. כשא' הציע לי נכנסתי ללחץ היסטרי - אני צריכה להיות כלה רזה. אין מצב שאהיה כלה שמנה. אני לא מתמודדת טוב עם לחץ וזה הביא אותי למצבים של שבוע הרעבה מטורפת ושבוע לאחר מכן פיצוי בדמות אוכל וזה היה נד-נד מטורף למשקל ולמצברוח שבסופו רק עליתי במשקל. 

נושא הקבלה העצמית, ההתמודדות עם השמנה ועם החולשה לאוכל הוא מורכב והפרספקטיבה עליו משתנה לאורך השנים. כל מה שאני באה לומר הוא - אל תלחיצו את עצמכן. הלחץ עשה לי רע מכל הבחינות ופשוט היה מיותר. 

השורה התחתונה היא שהייתי כלה לא קטנה בכלל, וזה לא הטריד אותי או את בעלי האהוב ואם זה הטריד מישהו, אז שיספר למישהו שמעניין אותו.


----------



## simplicity83 (9/1/13)

סליחה כן, אני לא יכולה להתאפק 
זר שיראה את התמונות יגיד איזו כלה שמנה ?!?
ממש לא!!

כבר אמרתי לך בכמה הזדמנויות ואני אומרת שוב, 
את נראית מדהים!!! פשוט יפהפיה אמיתית, סקסית עם טעם טוב
ואני נשבעת שבטיזר הראשון ששמת הסתכלתי כמה פעמים על התמונה כדי לנסות להבין איך בדיוק את במידות שאת מספרת. (לא שיש משהו רע במידות האלו כמובן, את פשוט נראית דקיקה)

אני חושבת שהסוף שכתבת הוא חשוב לאין ערוך- 
לא צריך להשתגע כדי לרדת במשקל לכבוד החתונה! 
איך אנחנו תמיד אומרות בחבורה שלנו- 
יאללה, תפסנו חתן, אפשר לנוח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







זהו, עכשיו אני אחזור להנות מהמשך הקרדיטים ההורסים שלך, 
מאז הטיזר אני מחכה להן!!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (9/1/13)

סימפליסיטי אמרה את כל מה שרציתי להגיד 
אבל אני חייבת להוסיף שהמשפט שהיא ציטטה העיף לי את התלתלים!
את קורנת אושר, יופי וחן יקירה, תפסיקי כבר לבלבל בשכל


----------



## Nooki80 (9/1/13)

מצאתן דרך מעודנת להגיד את מה שרציתי לומר 
את פשוט מבלבלת בשכל.
וכמו תמיד את שוכחת לציין שאת גם מאוד גבוהה. ולכן מאוד פרופורציונאלית!
ובעיני פשוט שאפה הורסת (סליחה שאני נשמעת כמו איזה קשיש לרגע). נשית, ועסיסית במובן הכי טוב, נעים וטעים של המילה.
ואני לא רוצה יותר לשמוע שטויות כאלה על עצמך!
(לא שאני לא מבינה אותך, אני בערך הבן אדם הכי מתוסבך בעולם בנושא הזה- ובעוד כמה אחרים- אבל באמת, חורה לי לקרוא שטויות כאלה).


----------



## Zorikit (9/1/13)

יפה שלי, באיזה סרט את חיה?! 
אפחד לא יגיד לעצמו שאת כלה שמנה!!!
את בחורה מלאה, סקסית והיפייפיה! גם כשאת בעודף משקל את נראית נהדר...


----------



## hillala8 (9/1/13)

את נראת מדהים 
בדרך כלל אני לא מגיבה על הודעות כאלו כי עניין נורא אישי ורגיש (גן אצלי איך לא) אבל פה באמת שאין ספק שאת פשוט נראית מצויין!
רואים גם שאת מטופחת ובעלת טעם מעולה ויודעת מאוד איך לעבוד עם הגוף שלך.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/1/13)

את יפיפיה בכל אמת מידה! 
ונראית מדהים בתמונות ובעיקר, מאד נשית ויפה!

אני יודעת שזה עניין אישי ואינדיבידואלי, אבל אני ממש לא הייתי מגדירה אותך כשמנה.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

חיפוש ומציאת השמלה 
כתבתי פה על חיפוש השמלה שהיה יחסית קצר פיזית. בנוסף לשני המקומות שביקרתי (מירב סולו החמודה והמומלצת לדעתי ופלורה וינטאג' שלדעתי פעלו בצורה לא יפה) ביליתי באינטרנט לא מעט בחיפוש אחרי השמלה הנבחרת. חשבתי על שמלה ורודה, על שמלה באורך מידי והיו עוד מחשבות שנגוזו. 

לאחר החיפושים המדוברים ומחקר מעמיק הגעתי לואדים מרגולין - קשה לי מאוד למצוא את המילים כדי לדבר על העבודה מולו - ואדים הוא מקסים, מקצוען אמיתי ופרפקציוניסט שעומד במילה שלו. בחרנו יחד שמלה די מהר, כי הגעתי עם רצון מסוים והוא הסכים שזה הכי מתאים לי. ואדים תפר לי את השמלה מאפס במחיר סביר, לטעמי. בחרתי בשמלת סטרפלס עם שרוולון -  בהתחלה רציתי משהו עם שרוולים שיסתיר את הזרועות ואת סימני המתיחה ואף את הקעקוע (שאני אוהבת, אבל חשבתי שכדאי להצניע ביום החתונה). 

בפרק הבא, אספר מדוע אני מסויגת לגבי השמלה


----------



## niph (9/1/13)

איזה יופי! 
את כלה מדהימה ואני כל-כך נהנית לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך!!! השיער מדהים והשמלה... וואו.  אני יכולה להבין איך מחוך עשוי להיות בעייתי... אבל העיקר שהוא נסגר בסוף, נכון?


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

קשירת השמלה 
טוב, זה פשוט היה סיוט! יש לי ידיד שיש לו נסיון בקשירת מחוכים ואמרנו שהוא יקשור לי את השמלה. הוא איחר ביום החתונה קצת אז המעצב אמר שהוא יקשור לי. מה שקרה בפועל הוא ששניהם החליטו לקשור, מרוב התרגשות לא צעקתי או התערבתי ויצא ששניהם התעסקו עם הקשירה הרבה יותר מידי זמן וזה מאוד הלחיץ אותי ועיכב אותנו. 

תמונה גרועה שלי אבל מאוד משקפת של הסיטואציה >>>

ההמלצה היא ברורה - לתת לאדם אחד ואמין את מלאכת הקשירה ולוודא שרק הוא עושה את זה ומגיע בזמן


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

הבהרה לגבי דימוי גוף ומשקל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה לכולכן על החיזוקים! הייתי מעניקה לכל אחת ואחת חיבוק. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לא באתי לסחוט מחמאות, גם לא באתי לפרוק את האישיוז שלי בתחום אלא רק לבטא ולהשמיע את הקולות הקשים שאני חושבת שהמון כלות שומעות לקראת החתונה, בין אם הן שמנות מקצועיות כמוני או סתם רזות רגילות. 

היה לי חשוב כן לכתוב איך הרגשתי וכמה קשה היה לי - ובמקביל הכי חשובה מבחינתי השורה התחתונה - כולם על ה[email protected]$#$# שלי וברור שיש מי שאח"כ אומר "חבל, למה היא לא ירדה לקראת החתונה?" (שמעתי שאומרים את זה על בנות אחרות לא מעט) ומבחינתי מי שאומר את זה הוא חסר חשיבות.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (9/1/13)

חייבת להגיב שוב 
האמת? היה לי ברור שאת לא באה לסחוט מחמאות וניכר שעניין איתך כל החיים (ההתעסקות, לא המשקל עצמו). 
אכן נשמות טובות מעירות לפני ואחרי חתונה על המשקל ואת יודעת מה? זו בעיה שלהם שהם כאלה קטנים (בנפש, לא בגוף).

זה נהדר שאת בוחרת לשתף איתנו הכל כי זה באמת יכול לעזור לבנות במצב דומה עם פחות ביטחון.
אני לא רזה ותפרתי שמלה ש(לדעתי) מתאימה לגזרה שלי ולדפוס ההשמנה שלי ולכן, כשהעירו לי על דיאטה אמרתי "חבל, השמלה מתאימה בול, שהתופרת לא תצטרך להתאמץ" וכשהעירו לי כשאכלתי משהו "משמין" אמרתי שזה בסדר כי הטוסיק שלי יכול לגדול כמה שהוא רוצה ועדיין אכנס לשמלה. 

אנחנו נמשיך, ברשותך או שלא, להגיד לך שאת מהממת פשוט כי אי אפשר שלא להגיב...


----------



## ronitvas (9/1/13)

מסכימה מאוד!!! 
שמחה שחיכינו כל כך הרבה זמן לקרדיטים.
ההתרגשות גדולה והכל נראה נפלא!
את כותבת נפלא ונראית עוד יותר נפלא.
ואם חסר בתגובה שלי "נפלא", אז אני גם מאחלת לך חיים מאושרים ונפלאים


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (9/1/13)

לא להקשיב למה שאנשים אומרים... 
משום מה לאנשים יש נטייה להגיב גם כשלא שואלים אותם, לא משנה אם הבחורה רזה או מלאה.. תמיד יהיו תגובות.

(לדוגמא, אני לא מחשיבה עצמי כרזה / מלאה אלא "רגילה" [נקרא לזה כך] וכמובן שהיו מקסימים שאמרו "למה את אוכלת המבורגר ? החתונה עוד X זמן!")
אני אוהבת לאכול וגם אם אני מתחתנת, אני לא רואה שום צורך להפסיק להנות מהמאכל האהוב עליי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בשורה תחתונה: אני חושבת שכלה תהיה מהממת כל עוד היא מרגישה בנוח עם עצמה ! יש מן זוהר מיוחד ביום הזה... 
ולפי התמונות עד כה, היית כלה יפה ועם שמלה מהממת !!!! 
אז שכולם יקפצו


----------



## Anna Karenina (9/1/13)




----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

האסון - שמלה שנפתחה בריקוד חתן כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מזל שהייתי קצת שתויה בריקוד החתן-כלה שלנו, אחרת יש מצב טוב שהייתי מגיבה באופן רע לעובדה שלפתע נפרם החוט בשמלה! בוידאו רואים את הפנים המופתעות שלי ואת העובדה שאני מצמידה אלי את הידיים של א'. זה היה לקראת סוף הריקוד אז אפשר היה 'להחליק את זה'. הייתי בטוחה שכולם קלטו שמשהו השתבש אבל לשמחתי הרוב באמת ובתמים לא קלטו את זה. שתי חברות שקלטו באו לעזרתי והצליחו לסדר את השמלה, זה שרד שעתיים ואז השמלה נפרמה שוב והיינו צריכות לצאת לסדר את זה שוב. 

זה היה מביך, מלחיץ וגרם לי לאבד זמן יקר מהחתונה. כמובן שעכשיו במבט לאחור אני צוחקת על זה, אבל עדיין מדובר בסיטואציה דפוקה לחלוטין. 

מי אשם?
בהחלט אפשר לומר שהעובדה ששני אנשים התעסקו בקשירה יכלה להיות קשורה לעניין. עם זאת, החוט שקיבלתי מואדים היה מאוד דק וגם לא קיבלתי חוט לגיבוי... כך שזה מצב לא ברור. 

הטיפ שלי הוא פשוט לוודא שיש חוט לגיבוי ולוודא שלא מעניקים לכן חוט דקיק לשמלה.


----------



## grkld012 (9/1/13)

אסמח לקצת פירוט 
שלום לך.
אני שמחה שבסוף הכול הסתדר עם השימלה אבל זה נשמה לי מאוד מאוד מלחיץ שדבר כזה קורה באמצע החתונה.
אני גם תופרת את השמלה שלי אצל ודים מרגולין. לדעתי הוא מעצב מדהים.
האם תוכלי לפרט קצת על החוט שנפתח?
את מדברת על החוט שקשק את המחוך? החוט שלך היה פנימי או חיצוני? כלומר המחוך הוא פנימי או שהחוט היה בחוץ?
תודה


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

הוא אדם מדהים ופרפקציוניסט 
ומאוד התבאס ממה שקרה לי... אני מדברת על החוט שקשר את המחוך והחוט היה די חיצוני, אעלה אחכ תמונת גב ותוכלי להתרשם בעצמך. 
תכלס אם היה חוט גיבוי או שמראש היה חוט יותר עבה המצב היה הרבה יותר טוב אך לצערי - לא היה לנו גיבוי.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/1/13)

איזה כיף... מתיישבת לקרוא!


----------



## Anna Karenina (9/1/13)

אני מרפרשת בטירוף! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בינתיים, קרדיטים מהממים ואת פשוט יפהפיה מדהימה!


----------



## nino15 (9/1/13)

גם אני!!!! 
אני ממש במתח 

ולמרות שכתבו לך לגבי המשקל, אני גם רוצה להוסיף - את ממש ממש ממש לא נראית שמנה! את גבוהה וממש יפה. לדעתי יש לך פרופורציות מדהימות וסקסיות. 
אני נגיד ממש מתבאסת לפעמים שיש לי תחת גדול וחזה ממש קטן ואז זה לא הכי בפרופורציה. אז הייתי שמחה לקבל גוף דומה לשלך...


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (9/1/13)

נתקלתי בתמונת חתונה שלך בפייסבוק של ידיד


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

עולם קטן 
מקווה שגם כל האקסים נתקלו בצורה דומה


----------



## ronitvas (9/1/13)

את ענקית!!!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

צילום סטילס - פוטוגנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פוטוגנים הם למעשה שני צלמים בשם עמית ועינב - חברה מקסימים, מוכשרים ומלאי אנרגיות שזרמו איתנו כל היום והיו יצירתיים ונחמדים. רק כדי להדגים את האנרגטיות והמקצועניות שלהם - 
אחרי החתונה הם רצו לנסוע איתנו לים לצלם עוד תמונות, אני הייתי הרוסה לחלוטין והטלתי וטו, אז הם ליוו אותנו למסדרון בבית המלון, לצלם אותנו מרוחים על הרצפה (לא היה צורך לביים).

התמונה שמצורפת היא אחת התמונות האהובות עלי והיא תמונה בסגנון דומה לתמונה שבה צולמה ידידה שלי, אותה ידידה העלתה את התמונה לפייסבוק לפני כשנה וחצי - ברגע שראיתי אותה נדלקתי על הצלמים ואיך שא' הציע לי והתחלנו לחשוב על ספקים - חשבתי עליהם. ובתחום הזה סגרנו עם הספק הראשון שראינו והאמת היא שבאופן ממש לא אופייני לא התלבטתי, לא התייסרתי וגם כיום אני שלמה עם ההחלטה לבחור בהם. 

פוטוגנים ידעו לתפוס את הרגעים הקטעים ולעשות פריימים משעשעים ומיוחדים. בביתנו הקט הם קלטו חיית פרווה חמודה שקשורה לשמו של בן זוגי והם לקחו אותה לכל יום הצילומים ושילבו אותה בצורה משעשעת ביותר במבחר תמונות. 

המחיר שלהם לדעתי לגמרי הוגן ואני יכולה להמליץ עליהם בלב שלם. הם מציעים בנוסף לצילום הסטילס חבילת וידאו שלקחתי ואני הייתי הרבה פחות מרוצה ממנה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/1/13)

תמונה מקסימה! 
חייבת לציין שהאיפור שלך הורס. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










הלוואי והייתי יודעת לאפר את עצמי בחצי מהכישרון בו את מאפרת את עצמך.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

תודה רבה! 
תראי, אני מאוד אוהבת איפור ויודעת לעשות את זה לא רע, הבעיה היא שברגע שמתרגלים לראות אותך מאופרת אין לאף אחד 'ואוו' אלא להיפך - אם אני מגיעה ללא איפור לעבודה לעיתים קרובות שואלים אם אני חולה

בכל מקרה ידעתי שאני בידיים טובות עם רועי ושאם אני אפקשש עם האיפור אז הוא יודע לאפר יפה (את הדוגמא הכי טובה וזכורה שיש לי מהלקוחות שלו)


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

צילום וידאו, או למה אני מאשימה את נוקי 
אם כל החתונה היתה מתרחשת שנה או שתיים קודם, וההיכרות שלי עם נושא הוידאו לחתונות היתה פחות טובה, הייתי אומרת שיש לנו אחלה וידאו של החתונה. לצערי, אני צפיתי בסרטונים יפים ומרגשים, בראשם הסרטון של נוקי היפה, שאחריהם קשה להסתפק במשהו סתמי ופשוט - שזה מה שהיה לנו. 

עשינו חבילה של צילום סטילס + וידאו עם פוטוגנים. צלם הוידאו עצמו נקרא אבשלום והוא אדם מקסים ועשה עבודה בסדר גמור, עם זאת, כשיש יותר ויותר סרטונים באיכות גבוהה ובסגנון קולנועי ומרגש, קשה להסתפק במועט. 

אני כועסת על עצמי שהייתי קמצנית והסתפקתי בחבילת וידאו מוזלת ולא הלכתי על מה שהלב שלי רצה בהתאם להמלצה של נוקי - סטודיו  CANALE אם אינני טועה.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

ואם עוד מישהי רוצה להרוס לעצמה 
ולראות וידאו שאחריו דברים 'פושטיים' יראו ממש תפלים - היא מוזמנת לראות את הטיזר של נוקי 
http://vimeo.com/34514393


----------



## shirpan (9/1/13)

דווקא יש עוד משהו שאפשר לעשות 
אני מבינה לגמרי את התחושה שלך וזה תמיד סיכון- לסגור עם מישהו ואז לגלות משהו אחר שהיית מעדיפה.
אני קשורה קצת לעולם של הוידאו והעריכה (אח שלי בתחום) ואני חייבת לומר שמה שראיתי בוידאו שצירפת- שממה שאני מבינה, הוא מעין אידאל שממש היית רוצה שיהיה לך- העבודה שם היא משמעותית פחות קשורה לצילום ויותר קשורה ל*עריכה. *
אני בטוחה שמבחינת הצילומים שהיו אצלך- החומרים הם פלוס מינוס אותו הדבר כמו מה שהחברה של נוקי צילמו- ההבדל היחידי הוא העריכה של החומרים.
כל צלם אמור לספק לך גם את הצילומים נטו בלי העריכה. ואם זה מספיק חשוב לך, את יכולה לקחת אותם לעורך וידאו שיעשה לך וידאו דומה בסגנון של מה שראית כאן.
אפילו לעורך של נוקי- שעם תשלום נוסף- אני בטוחה שיסכימו.
זה לא מאוחר מידי ואת עוד יכולה לקבל את קליפ החלומות שלך


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/1/13)

את כותבת דברים נכונים בגדול 
ואני לחלוטין מבינה את המשמעות של עריכה. במקרה שלנו גם חומרי הגלם מראש די מעאפנים ולא צולמו כמו שצריך וגם העריכה ממש לא מספקת. 

אולי באמת אשקיע בעריכה נוספת אצל מישהו אחר, אבל אני יודעת מראש שלא יהיה יפה ומרגש כי אין המון חומרים טובים לעבוד איתם


----------



## shirpan (9/1/13)

זה נשמע שזה ממש חשוב לך- אני מבינה לגמרי! 
מבחינתי- הכי הכי חשוב לי זה שיהיה לי וידאו טוב אחר כך. בגלל זה אני אבקש מהצלם שלי לא לערוך כלום ולהביא את חומרי הגלם לאח שלי שיערוך אחר כך. 
אני בטוחה שהתוצאות של עריכה נוספת, יפתיעו אותך בטירוף!
אפשר להפוך צילומים מעפנים למדהימים עם עריכה טובה ואת הכל לממש מרגש.
תמצאי לך עורך וידאו שאהבת סרטונים שהוא עשה ותביאי לו את חומרי הגלם שלך. 
את תהיה הרבה יותר מרוצה וזה יהיה שווה את זה בסוף. אני בטוחה!


----------



## Nooki80 (9/1/13)

אוי יקירה...
קודם כל תודה על הפרגון (ההשמצות) האין סופי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ושנית, אני עם shirpan העריכה קריטית בנושא הוידאו. עריכה טובה יכולה להציל חומרי גלם בינוניים או גרועים ולשדרג אותם בצורה רצינית.
ברור שישנה חשיבות גדולה  לחומרי הגלם, אבל באמת תתפלאי לדעת כמה חומרי גלם טובים נראים גם הם סתמיים אם הם לא ערוכים.
אני מציינת את זה לטובת המתחתנות הבאות שנושא הוידאו חשוב להם:
לדעתי בכלל הכל מתחיל מתחקיר מאוד מדוייק שעושה עלייך צוות הצילום והעריכה - כמו שכתבתי בזמנו בקרדיטים, canele השקיעו בנו קרוב לשלוש שעות של תחקיר צפוף, להבין מה הסגנון שלנו, מה אנחנו אוהבים ביום יום, מה חשוב לנו, הם אספו מאיתנו מוזיקה שאנחנו אוהבים בכללי עוד לפני שהיתה החתונה, ודאגו גם לצלם בדירה שלנו צילומי אווירה ורקע למרות שביום החתונה התארגנו בכלל במלון.

אני חושבת שזה לא אבוד. תני את החומרים לעורך/כת שיקח את הזמן להבין בדיוק מה אתם אוהבים וינצל את חומרי הגלם שיש בצורה האופטימלית.
מכיוון שאני מבינה שזה כה חשוב לך אני חושבת שזה ממש שווה את העוד כמה שקלים שחסכת בסעיפים אחרים של החתונה.


----------



## DIVUNE (9/1/13)

מזדהה בטירוף 
גם אני מרוצה מאוד מהתוצאות של הסטילס, אבל מאוכזבת קשות מהווידאו....
יש לי כל כך הרבה השגות שקשורות לווידיאו, עד שבפעם הראשונה שראיתי אותו פשוט בכיתי ולא רציתי יותר לחזור על הזוועה. 
אבל אחרי שחרשתי על כל הקליפים כדי לרשום מה אני רוצה לתקן (ויש לי רשימה ארוכה) - הבנתי שהשד לא כזה נורא. 

אני לא יודעת עם הווידיאו שלך באמת "סתמי ופשוט" כמו שאת אומרת - אני לא מרגישה ששלי הוא סתמי ופשוט, אבל בכל זאת אני חושבת שיש המון המון המון מה לשפר (מבחינת עריכה). 

אני גם מצטערת מאוד שלא נפגשתי עם עורך הווידאו לפני או לא העברתי רשימה של מה בדיוק אני רוצה, לפרטי פרטים. את הצלם וידאו פגשתי לראשונה ביום החתונה!!! טעות גורלית. 

תוהה גם, כמו שרשמו למטה, לפנות עם חומר הגלם לעורך אחר. 
אבל קודם מחכה לקבל תשובה מהעורך לגבי התיקונים...

אל תהססי לפנות עם רשימה של דברים שלא מצאו חן בעיניך!


----------



## miriti83 (9/1/13)

מיכלי, אמרתי לך ועכשיו גם אכתוב לך 
החתונה היתה מקסימה, נורא נהנינו ואת היית כלה מהממת ומיוחדת.
בהחלט הצבת רף גבוה לשאר החתונות


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (10/1/13)

תודה!! 
מצפה לחגוג איתך


----------



## miriti83 (10/1/13)




----------



## שומרת על השמנת (10/1/13)

צילומים מקדימים (וסליחה על העיכוב) 
הנסיבות הפתיעו אתמול טובה כך שאהובי היה בבית יחסית מוקדם, אחרי שלא התראינו יומיים, אז נטשתי את הקרדיטים. ועכשיו לצילומים מקדימים:

הבוקר היה מלא עיכובים שונים ויצאנו לצילומים בשעה מאוחרת יחסית. מאוד רציתי להצטלם ברכבת. אני יודעת שזה נשמע הזוי, אבל עבורי זה נראה מגניב, מיוחד ובעל משמעות לקשר שלנו, שנעזר לא מעט ברכבת ישראל קו חיפה-תל אביב. 

פניתי לרכבת כדי לקבל אישורים והיו מאוד נחמדים שם, אבל קצת מסורבלים. בסוף קיבלתי אישור שאף אחד לא דרש ממני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מי יגיד לא לכלה?


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (10/1/13)




----------



## שומרת על השמנת (10/1/13)

ואחת גרועה אבל מצחיקה 
נהג הרכבת הציע לנו לבוא לקטר ולהצטלם שם, זה היה משעשע


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (10/1/13)

המקום - הסעיף הבעייתי... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הסעיף הזה הוא הסיבה שהקרדיטים נדחו ונדחו... אני מעדיפה שלא לפרט על כל מה שהיה ועל המקום שבו בחרנו אבל אני כן אגיד את הדברים הבאים:
- תוודאו שאתם יודעים מיהו מנהל האירועים שיהיה אתכם בערב האירוע! לנו היתה הפתעה לרעה שהשפיעה על כל מהלך האירוע ופגמה לנו בערב. 
- אם אתם לא שלמים במאה אחוז עם ההחלטה על המקום וחושבים שאתם יכולים להרשות לעצמכם משהו יותר טוב, אולי באמת כדאי לשקול את זה

תכלס אני מודה לאלוהים על זה שזכיתי בבן זוג מדהים כמו א' ואני לא מתייסרת בגלל הבחירה שלנו. עם זאת, אם הייתי פרפקציוניסטית או מישהי שחלמה כל חייה על יום החתונה ללא ספק הייתי עד היום מדוכאת מהכשלים שהיו במקום האירוע.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (10/1/13)

מנהל אירוע דבר חשוב מאוד 
איזה כשלים היו ?
(אין צורך לומר את שם המקום, אבל איזה תקלות היו במהלך הערב?)
והעיקר שלא לקחת את התקלות קשה ועדיין נהנית מהאירוע, זה הכי חשוב


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (10/1/13)

אלכוהול! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, אני יכולה להמליץ על הטיפים של נוקי למשדרגי האלכוהול שעזרו לי ובכלל מאוד נעזרתי במה שכתבו פה בפורום כדי להחליט למה, כמה ואיך. בגדול הואן גוך היה אצלנו להיט גדול. התחלנו לאגור ואן גוך הרבה לפני החתונה וגייסנו חברים שנסעו לחו"ל. בסוף קנינו בקבוקים נוספים בארץ והכל היה בהתאם לחישובים שונים שנעשו פה בפורום על 'כמה בקבוקים צריך'. בסופו של דבר נלחצתי יומיים לפני החתונה ושלחתי את בעלי ואת ידיד שלי לרכוש עוד 4 בקבוקים "שיהיה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בנוסף היה ג'וני ווקר ירוק שנחשב לאיכותי מאוד, קצת גריי גוס ובד אפל. 

בגדול העובדה שהיה אלכוהול איכותי מאוד תרמה לערב ולאווירה ואין לי ספק שזו השקעה טובה. בסיום הערב נותרו לא מעט בקבוקים כי כמובן הגזמנו בחישובים - לדעתי אם אתן לחוצות כמוני שלא יחסר פשוט תבחרו בחנות שאפשר להחזיר אליה את האלכוהול ללא בעיה. אישית העדפנו לשמור את האלכוהול שנשאר - הענקנו בקבוק אחד לאחי ואחד לאבא של א' והיתר משמש אותנו היטב כשמגיעים חברים.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (11/1/13)

סליחה על ההיעלמות 
היא נובעת מסיבות אישיות שלחלוטין הסיחו את דעתי. מבטיחה לפרט על אקססוריז ואפילו להציע משהו נחמד.


----------



## ברבורה (12/1/13)

נהדר, ממתינה.


----------

